# Best Hockey fights of the season



## Lipitor (Apr 6, 2018)

Put some of the best fights this year up, you can vote on them, or post your favs below.






Micheal Haley vs Adam McQuaid





Garnet Hathaway vs Brenden Dillon





Tom Wilson vs Blake Coleman





Luke Witkowski vs Nick Seeler





Chris Stewart vs Chris Thorburn


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 6, 2018)

Out of those fights, Coleman wins by a mile.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 6, 2018)

I hate Bieska with a passion but man, what a move.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 6, 2018)

Shit like this is why hockey is  my favorite sport (aside from UFC).  It's like it was designed for random fights.


----------



## Galectra (Apr 6, 2018)

Colman nailed it!


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 6, 2018)

wtf i love how the officials are reacting as if this is just business as usual

quotes like "22nd ranked fighter" lmfao wtf


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 6, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> I hate Bieska with a passion but man, what a move.


Holy shit that is fucking savage


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Apr 6, 2018)

I love sports that allow some fighting, I used to watch a lot of hurling w my pops and those guys are just savages


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 6, 2018)

Now how about best ever?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 7, 2018)

HomeAloneTwo said:


> Now how about best ever?


Really?  You're gonna post a fight between the Red Wings and the Avs without posting THE fight? 




We got:
-Brawl was started by two legit first ballot hall of famers in Larionov and Forsberg instigating the fight
-  Along with Larionov and Forsberg, other hall of famers who got into the action include Roy, Shanahan, and Lidstrom (though he didn't throw any punches  
- Darren McCarty beating the shit out of Claude Lemieux for fracturing Kris Draper's face with a dirty hit in the playoffs the year before and Lemieux turtling like the little bitch ass coward he is
- Brendan Shanahan, who later became the director of player safety in the NHL, engaging in behavior not conductive to the safety of other players with a flying clothesline on Patrick Roy and then getting into ANOTHER fight four seconds after order was restored.
- a goalie fight


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 7, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Really?  You're gonna post a fight between the Red Wings and the Avs without posting THE fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only hockey fight that really matters.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 7, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Really?  You're gonna post a fight between the Red Wings and the Avs without posting THE fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Todd Bertuzzi and his antics really took the piss out of the Avs/Red wings rivalry. Well, along with the Avs sucking for a decade and the wings going to the east.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 8, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Really?  You're gonna post a fight between the Red Wings and the Avs without posting THE fight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you know your 90's hockey I respect that.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 8, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> lol you know your 90's hockey I respect that.


The wings suck now so that's all I have


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 8, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> The wings suck now so that's all I have


if theres any franchise that can bounce back after a rebuild it's the Red Wings.. Still remember being a little ass kid and watching you embarrass the caps for even being there..


----------



## TowinKarz (Apr 9, 2018)

Less we forget, these are people fighting WHILE skating......   it's almost an art unto itself to be able to circle your opponent landing punches, while ON SKATES.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 9, 2018)

Lipitor said:


> if theres any franchise that can bounce back after a rebuild it's the Red Wings.. Still remember being a little ass kid and watching you embarrass the caps for even being there..


I honestly don't know now that Mike Illitch has passed away. Before he bought the team and put a ridiculous amount of money into it, they were one of the worst teams in the NHL. Then they became the Yankees of hockey until the salary cap era. The next Steve Yzerman isn't walking through the door, unless it's the actual Steve Yzerman and they replace Holland with him.


----------



## Lipitor (May 23, 2018)

There was a good one tonight. Figured I'd post here, since we likely won't getting more for awhile.
I can't find the lead up to this fight, but suffice to say there was a big scuffle that sent these two to the box. When they came out it was gloves off, both got 5 minute majors. I'll edit if I can find the first fight.


----------



## Lipitor (Jul 15, 2018)

R.I.P Ray Emery 
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/ray-emery-former-nhl-goalie-drowns-hamilton-ontario-today-2018-07-15/


> Former NHL goaltender Ray Emery has drowned in his hometown of Hamilton, Ontario. He played for the Philadelphia Flyers and Chicago blackhawks in the NHL. Emery was 35.
> 
> Hamilton Police said Emery was identified as the victim of the swimming accident Sunday morning. Staff sergeant Paul Evans said police received a call just after 6 a.m. that an adult swimmer did not surface and that the Niagara Police assisted in the recovery effort. Emery's body was recovered Sunday afternoon.
> 
> ...


----------

